# Just starting treatment on egg share program



## MB8677 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I looked into the egg sharing program (as a donor) in dec as we an unable to receive ivf through the nhs. I have now had all my blood tests and have been accepted as a donor. I was put on microgynon last Wednesday and start my injections on Friday 4th march. I keep worrying about so many things ... Not doing injections correctly, not enough follicles, eggs not maturing and the biggest worry a BFN at the end of all of this. Would really like to hear from anyone going through or been through the same. 
We're having IVF as DH had Vas over 10 years ago and doctors said success rate for reversal very low. DH has already had Pesa and is being stored.

M


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi ya
Join the egg sharers of 2011 post, its on this page somewhere. There are loads of us on there sharing stories and fears, success and woes-its about 30pages at mo.
I have come to realise that most worries are out of our control. So although its normal to have them,you need to release a few or you will go mad.  
Kerry


----------

